

Show HN: Endless Nameless, a delayed-response HTTP listener written in Go - dpritchett
https://github.com/dpritchett/endless
I found myself in need of a way to test my HTTP client timeouts in a Rails app I&#x27;m working on, and I thought it&#x27;d be fun to build a configurable listener in Go.  The crossplatform binary distribution is a nice perk of Go&#x27;s.
======
dpritchett
I found myself in need of a way to test my HTTP client timeouts in a Rails app
I'm working on and I thought it'd be fun to build a configurable listener.

The crossplatform binary distribution is a nice perk of writing in Go.

